# توقعاتكم لتنسيق القبول فى هندسة البترول والتعدين



## mo7ammad 3zzat (18 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
ممكن اعرف من حضراتكم توقعاتكم لمجموع كلية هندسة بترول الحد الادنى للقبول من الثانوية العامة 2012 
لانى بصراحة قلقااااااااااااان جدا و مرعوب جدا و اكيد انتو مريتو بالقلق ده فيا ريت تفيدونى بشيء .

انا عاوز احط صور فيها احصائيات للناجحين و المجاميع فى الثانوية العامة بس انا مش عارف لان لازم عدد مشاركات معين على العموم التقارير دى على موقع اليوم السابع .. هتلاقو فى الجنب نتيجة الثانوية العامة اضغطو عليها هتلاقو التقارير فى الصفحة .

يا رييييييييت تفيدونى بخبرتكم ارجووكم


----------



## khaled.ibrahim (27 يوليو 2012)

أعتقد أنها لن تقل 99.25%

فى العام الماضى كان 99.39%​


----------



## modymania (2 أغسطس 2012)

408/410


----------

